# 분위기 파악 못하는 뉴비가 설칠 때



## Flooooooooor

Hi all, 

I was reading an explanation of the term 갑툭튀 and encountered this sentence:

*분위기 파악 못하는 뉴비가 설칠 때*, 전개상 아무런 관련도 없어 보이던 설정이나 초반에 비중이 낮던 캐릭터가 아무런 복선도 없이 나와서 상황을 뒤집을 때 등에 많이 쓴다.​
I am generally unsure of what the first clause of this sentence is referring to. First, I know that *설치다 *can have different meanings by context (including the meaning of "not being able to sleep" with *잠* as the object), but here is it related to the meaning of "acting wildly"?

But maybe more importantly, what is the relationship of *분위기 파악 못하는 뉴비* to the rest of the sentence, which seems to be giving one use case as a definition for the term 갑툭튀? Are the "newbies" part of the definition itself, or are they the people who use the term in the way described?

My guess is that the second option is correct, and that this sentence is talking about about how the term is used when people new to the term tend to excitedly(?) guess what the word is used for. Is this anywhere near the real meaning?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Gina.H

The explanation you quoted above actually means that you can use the term "갑툭튀" in the situations like:
1. 분위기 파악 못하는 뉴비가 설칠 때
2. 전개상 아무런 관련도 없어 보이던 설정이나 초반에 비중이 낮던 캐릭터가 아무런 복선도 없이 나와서 상황을 뒤집을 때 등

and I guess your question is about the meaning of no.1 above. It means that you can call someone "갑툭튀" when he/she is a new commer or a beginner (뉴비: newbie) but tries hard to get noticed or attract peoples' attention not even understanding the rule or the custom of a certain group or society and not knowing that other people actually feel uncomfortable with the way he/she behaves (설치다). Hope this helps.


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Flooooooooor,
Just as Gina.H pointed out "분위기 파악 못하는 뉴비" is simply referring to a person who can't seem to grasp the situation he/she is in and who often makes abrupt remarks/behaves inappropriately in the wrong place at the wrong time. The term quite often used to indicate a person without much regards to how others feels or what is socially/customarily acceptable (e.g., cracking a joke at a funeral). The verb "설치다" means "to act in a disruptive and unruly manner, either intentionally (for attention, etc.) or unknowingly".

Keeping those definitions in mind then, the sentence you've provided is basically explaning that *"갑툭튀" is often used 1) when an unknowing newbie behave in an abrupt, unruly fashion or 2) when a random character without much apparent impact on a plot shows up out of nowhere (without any hints or foreshadowing, to everyone's surprise) and proceeds to completely change or overhaul the story. *That would pretty much be what the your given sentence is saying literally.

The use of "갑툭튀" is not at all limited to "newbies"; as your definition suggest, however, it is _often _used to express how such heedless "newbies" act. Also, "newbies" are not the ones using the term "갑툭튀" but rather, other people around them would use the term to describes how they behave. Hope this helps.


----------



## Flooooooooor

Hi Gina H and pcy0308,

Ahh, it looks like my guess on parsing the sentence was wrong -- I am especially happy that I asked about this, then! Thank you both for your thorough explanations of the word 설치다 here, and for the breakdown of how it fits into the larger sentence. I will keep an eye out for more uses in the future.


----------

